# DTPK x Traditional PK?



## Asiakp (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello everyone! I was curious if anyone has ever crossed a dtpk with a traditional pk, amd what results can I expect?

I figure the traditional pk will be dominant over the dt, but I have tried to look up other breeding results and have not been able to find any.

The dtpk is male. I do have some hmpk girls but they are all dumbos and I feel like a dtpk dumbo would just have too much going on finnage wise, so I wanted to pair him with one of my traditional plakats instead.

This is the male I am planning on using. I cant seem to get any pictures of him flaring, because any time he flares he also races wildly around the tank at the same time. I actually waited for him to sleep and turned on the light and snapped his picture in the nick of time. Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

yes, unless the traditional plakat is carrying a dt gene as well, you should be expecting all of the progeny to be single tailed. that being said, many of these fish will have better dorsal and caudal spread than st x st alone. 

i dont know what you can expect with regards to branching (hm trait). most likely you will get double branching, but you could expect a few individuals to exhibit 4 ray branching, though it will probably be inconsistant (combo of 2 ray and 4 ray on the same caudal). i have no idea if the dumbo gene is dominant, partial dominant, or recessive. If it is recessive, you wouldnt see any of it on the F1 generation, but maybe in the F2.


----------



## Asiakp (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you very much for the useful information! I honestly have no idea if there is any dt genes in any of my pk gals, but I guess I will have to wait and see what results I get! I am hoping that the dad will at least add a better spread to make up for the pk girls lack. I only worry about mating the dt with the dumbos because all my dts have a bit of a harder time swimming, same with the dumbos. I do not want to mix the two because I imagine a dt dumbo would have it pretty tough lol. So I guess I will stick with the pk and hope for the best. i have heard its not desirable to spawn two dts. Do you know if there's any truth to that? Thank you again for the info!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Dt's also seem to be disposed to spinal deformities due to being deep or short bodied, especially when crossing dt x dt. Alternating dts with sts will help delay or prevent that issue. I wouldn't worry too much about the progeny being stacked with a dumbo pk mother and a dtpk father because the majority of the spawn (75%) will have single tails (this is accounting the presumption that the mother is heterozygous for st and dt). Most should have no problems swimming with your current combo.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry, I guess the edit option isn't available. That should read 50%, not 75%
If female is hetero (Ss):
s s
S Ss Ss
s ss ss

50% Ss and 50% ss
Ss: single tailed with double tail gene
ss: double tailed


----------

